# Need clarification on HR10-250 drive replacement



## DigitHead (Sep 20, 2001)

I got an HR10-250 off of eBay that has a bad hard drive. I ordered a new Seagate 250Gb drive and purchased InstantCake figuring that would be the easiest way to get up and running, but I've run into a few challenges that I'm hoping somebody can help me with.

First, as I now read the IC instructions in more detail, I see it says that I need a larger drive than the one that came with the Tivo in question. Does this mean I can't use IC to image the drive I just got?

Second, if that is the case, then I'm assuming the drive image I need is on the IC CD, so can I just do a mfsrestore with that image?

Third, the PC that I have has a laptop (for a 2.5" IDE drive) IDE connector for the secondary IDE bus. Does a cable exist that would allow me to connect the full-size IDE connector for my replacement drive to the secondary bus or do I need to start hacking scripts on the CD?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm relatively technical, but it's been a while since I've done any UNIX, so respond accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

DigitHead said:


> I got an HR10-250 off of eBay that has a bad hard drive. I ordered a new Seagate 250Gb drive and purchased InstantCake figuring that would be the easiest way to get up and running, but I've run into a few challenges that I'm hoping somebody can help me with.
> 
> First, as I now read the IC instructions in more detail, I see it says that I need a larger drive than the one that came with the Tivo in question. Does this mean I can't use IC to image the drive I just got?
> 
> ...


InstantCake is intended to be used with drives larger than the original. In your case, a drive that is the same size may work for you, so you might want to give it a try. If it does not work, you can use mfstools to restore the image on the drive, if you prefer. Or, use some of the workarounds discussed in the support thread for InstantCake -- eg you could boot with the free lba48 CD and use "PTVbake-special" which should also work.

I don't know about the last question you have - there is probably an adapter you can get, but if you use the PTVbake-special script you should be able to choose your IDE devices instead of using the default of /dev/hdc for your target drive. If you are comfortable with "vi" you can change the script to use /dev/hda, or whatever you prefer.


----------



## DigitHead (Sep 20, 2001)

tivoupgrade said:


> InstantCake is intended to be used with drives larger than the original. In your case, a drive that is the same size may work for you, so you might want to give it a try. If it does not work, you can use mfstools to restore the image on the drive, if you prefer. Or, use some of the workarounds discussed in the support thread for InstantCake -- eg you could boot with the free lba48 CD and use "PTVbake-special" which should also work.
> 
> I don't know about the last question you have - there is probably an adapter you can get, but if you use the PTVbake-special script you should be able to choose your IDE devices instead of using the default of /dev/hdc for your target drive. If you are comfortable with "vi" you can change the script to use /dev/hda, or whatever you prefer.


Ah, thank you. I had downloaded the lba48 ISO last night based on other comments, but was unsure on exactly how it might be helpful. Now I understand. I should be able to boot from that CD and run the PTVbake-special script from the RAM drive which will allow me to set my devices even with my screwy IDE bus and have it pull the image from my InstantCake CD which I can swap in after booting.

Hopefully, it's not another late night trying to figure this all out!


----------



## DigitHead (Sep 20, 2001)

In case anybody else ends up having similar challenges, here's what I did:

- Download the ptvlba48 ISO and burn the CD
- Download the InstantCake ISO and burn the CD
- Configure BIOS to boot from CD-ROM
- Attach replacement drive to IDE bus
- Boot from the ptvlba48 CD
- Break out (Ctrl-C) of the script after booting
- Edit the /bin/PTVbake-special script using vi to change the default drives to match my IDE chain. In my case, this meant making the CD hdc and the replacement drive hda
- Eject the ptvlba48 CD
- Insert the InstantCake CD
- Execute mountcd command
- Run PTVbake-special script
- Answer the questions- in my case: expand the image, single drive, confirm the image from the InstantCake CD and run it!
- When complete, execute sync command and Ctrl-Alt-Del to shut down and then power off the PC before the BIOS screen comes up again
- Install new drive in Tivo
- Clear and delete all
- Enjoy!


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Glad that worked for you.

Did you actually try just using the InstantCake CD and changing the script to point at hda instead of hdc?

Lou


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

DigitHead said:


> Clear and delete all


Which software did you get? (3.1.5f)
How long did it take you to do clear and delete everything?


----------



## DigitHead (Sep 20, 2001)

tivoupgrade said:


> Glad that worked for you.
> 
> Did you actually try just using the InstantCake CD and changing the script to point at hda instead of hdc?
> 
> Lou


Lou,
No, I went right for the PTVbake-special script. I did not try changing the script on the IC CD, although in retrospect I'm not sure why I didn't try that first.


----------



## DigitHead (Sep 20, 2001)

spike2k5 said:


> Which software did you get? (3.1.5f)
> How long did it take you to do clear and delete everything?


I didn't check the version, yet, but it should be 3.1.5f based on what IC ISO I downloaded.

I don't know how long it took to clear and delete everything since I kicked it off and went to bed. I won't get back to look at it and activate it until this evening.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

Frys.com has this Seagate 300GB 7200 rpm 16MB buffer PATA hard drive on sale for $79.99 with free shipping. Any recommendations against using this drive?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

TomF said:


> Frys.com has this Seagate 300GB 7200 rpm 16MB buffer PATA hard drive on sale for $79.99 with free shipping. Any recommendations against using this drive?


It will work fine but won't get you much of an increase in storage time. I have the 400GB version. Works fine and got me an additional 20 hrs. of HiDef programming. Got it for about $100 from Fry's a while back.


----------



## Jack7777 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello 
I'm trying to upgrade TCD00040 with Seagate 400Gb Single disk ,,,I use Mfstool ,,this command line 
mfstool backup -tao - /dev/hda | mfstool restore -s 160 -r 4 -pxi - /dev/hdb
hda is the original Tivo 
Hdb is the seagate
after is done ,,,the total hours is just 137 hours ,,,not the total 400 hours
Any hints how to get the all the drive 
I try the Qunlock and is not doing any good
Any One out there know ho to solve this problem
Thank you very much


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Jack7777 said:
 

> Hello
> I'm trying to upgrade TCD00040 with Seagate 400Gb Single disk ,,,I use Mfstool ,,this command line
> mfstool backup -tao - /dev/hda | mfstool restore -s 160 -r 4 -pxi - /dev/hdb
> hda is the original Tivo
> ...


Sounds like you are not using a CD that supports LBA48; what MFStools CD are you using? (btw, this thread is a discussion on upgrading the HR10-250)


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

A J Ricaud said:


> It will work fine but won't get you much of an increase in storage time. I have the 400GB version. Works fine and got me an additional 20 hrs. of HiDef programming. Got it for about $100 from Fry's a while back.


My primary goal is to go back to 3.1.5f to get rid of all of the problems that arrived with 6.3a and I figured that I'd install PTVNet while I was at it. Increased storage is not really a concern, as I also have a HR20 and a old DirecTivo in the bedroom (which has never given me a problem since I bought it in 1999) that is the backup to these two poorly functioning DVRs. Also there is the WAF and I can tell her that I can get rid of the audio dropouts for less than $100 ($79.95 + $19.95 for InstantCake). But I appreciate your input.


----------



## Jack7777 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you very much
I just bought the Insantcake
and works


----------

